# Water and train tracks do not mix!



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting video on Facebook, some overtime in the making!

What happens when you mix water and train tracks.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

that was on one of CN's main lines back in may 2011

rather wild how slow then fast it can happen!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Probably needed a few truckloads of fill.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... what amazes me is how quickly the errosion took everything away. I wouldn't have thought the "stream" could carry away that volume of earth/fill so quickly. Wow.

Neat post.

TJ


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Great video,


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

The power of water is unbelievible. A leaky pipe can destroy a house.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The speed that it eroded the ground was pretty breathtaking, especially for that guy taking the pictures!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

All they need are a couple of David Stockwell custom bridges or trestles. 
Just a little bigger.

I don't know about posting that here Boss. 
The language should be bleeped out, you know that this is a family site?

Maybe you should add a warning?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The path of least resistance was right through the tracks, cool footage. And no one got hurt.


----------

